# Recurve, Compound or Traditional?



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just wanted to know what kind of bow you shoot. I've seen a lot of posts about compounds lately and I was hoping there were at least a few Recurve/Traditional shooters.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i shoot compound and traditional. I shoot traditional more than I shoot compound becuae I thinks its more fun


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I have 2 recurves (from the '70s) and 2 compounds but I shoot my compounds a ton more than my recurves.


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

i shoot a compound but im wanting to start shooting recurve some...


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i shoot recurve.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks razor! 

I still play with sticks.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i shoot both compound and recurve wouldnt let me pick both


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i voted compound cause thats what i use to hunt and shoot target. but i shoot recurves alot and im going to hunt with it next year i think. there so fun.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

mostly recurves but i do shoot my longbows every now and then


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Compound. I'll get into trad in the next 7 or 8 years hopefully.


----------



## matt counts (Jul 5, 2008)

Compound


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> Thanks razor!
> 
> I still play with sticks.


lol Np

I also shoot Olympic style Recurve, glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Shooting a Mathews Conquest 4 as soon as the new onee gets heree!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Compound. I'll get into trad in the next 7 or 8 years hopefully.


Shooting a recurve could help you shoot your compound a little better actually.

Any bow you've got your eyes on yet?


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

well ive always shot recurve (goodness its been about 3 years now)...although im tempted to try longbow...

Gemma :wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

compound


----------



## Jaiofspam (Nov 3, 2008)

have a couple compounds from the 80's-90's
but my stickbows never get old or outta style :shade:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

compound all the way for me


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

xchoytshooter said:


> i shoot a compound but im wanting to start shooting recurve some...


:set1_signs009:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I started on Recurve, moved onto to Compound and will shoot any of the 3 when given a chance.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i didnt vote because if it fires an arrow and shoots consistantly i will shoot all of them

(now i got 2 fing a way to shoot all three)


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kagan didnt your mommy ever tell u not 2 play with sticks u could put some1s eye out
lol:lol3::lol3:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> kagan didnt your mommy ever tell u not 2 play with sticks u could put some1s eye out
> lol:lol3::lol3:


My mother was just glad I was out in the woods and not in the house- I was a handful to say the least!

Shooting all three isn't hard. If you can shoot a slefbow, you an shoot the rest of them.


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> I started on Recurve, moved onto to Compound and will shoot any of the 3 when given a chance.


Same with me BIGBC. Ill shoot anything on a given chance. I just checked compound because i shoot that the most.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Compound, would like to try a traditional bow sometime though!


----------

